# Windows time service marked for deletion



## cliffhucker (Feb 9, 2006)

I could not start my time service.
I was getting this error:

Could not start Windows Time on Local Computer
Error 1058: The service cannot be started because it is disabled or because
it has no enabled devices associated with it.


So I found this "solution" Here:

1. Start->Run cmd.exe
2. net stop w32time
3. w32tm /unregister [ignore error message]
4. w32tm /unregister
5. w32tm /register
6. net start w32time

It worked for that guy but I am stuck with this:









Anfd the service is marked for deletion. I am afraid to shut down or restart. If the time service is stopped, won't it cause some real issues?

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## cliffhucker (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't worry, I solved it!

With a little more searching I found this:
http://www.code101.com/Code101/DisplayArticle.aspx?cid=52

I just needed to close the services and then:
5. w32tm /register
6. net start w32time


Thanks for all the replies ! JK

(hopefully this will help someone else)
Cheers


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

haha, good job finding that. Yea, strange error message ... and, when you unregistered the DLL, it should have stopped it as well, no? Oh well, nice job!


----------



## cliffhucker (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah I was getting scared!!!!!!

"if it works, mess with it some more"


----------



## _Icarus (Mar 10, 2007)

HAHAHA! Definitely my philosophy.


----------

